# 2010 Fall Brawl on Allatoona 11/6/10 Galts Ferry



## LOI (Aug 30, 2010)

The Fall Brawl 

2010 Southern Polytechnic State Fishing Team - Benefit Team Tournament 

Saturday-11/06/10 
Lake Allatoona 
Galts Ferry Ramp 
Safelight - 3pm 
$55 entry fee per boat (includes Big Fish) 2 man teams
Cash prize for 1st, 2nd & 3rd. 
4th=(2) Temple Fork Outfitters Rods 7' MH casting
5th = (2) Challenger Rods 7' MH casting
6th = (2 of each) Hats, T-shirts and tackle
7th-10th will receive raffle tickets 
Over $2000 Cash/Prizes-Based upon 40 boat field
Gift Bag for each boat entry(including Red Buoy products, Bag of worms, Coupons, literature)
70/30 Payback

Come out and support our local college anglers pursue their dream!

Raffle and food concluding weigh-in. 

Information on raffle and additional prizes will be updated as they come in. 
If anyone would like to donate any item or service please contact us. 

Pre-register for early boat number at: 

Legend Outfitters
2500 Cobb Parkway NW SteA-6
Kennesaw, GA. 
770-528-9450 

Raffle/Prize updates: 

1-Case of Plano Boxes
Variety of Damiki lures
Berkley TEC Superline Shears with case
6 T-shirts donated by the Woodstock Police Department
Additional misc. lures (yum, excaliber, rebel, bomber and booyah)
Daiwa LT casting rod and Daiwa reel
Wilbur's Garage: Oil change with quality filter
Additional lures (another donation of lures)
Calcutta Hats


Silent Auction: (To be started at the ramp and will continue at Legend Outfitters if needed.)

Wilbur's Taxidermy donated 1 fish mount(skin mount for Spot, Largemouth or Smallmouth Bass)
Power Pole:$250.00 gift card
Float and Fly rod and flies
Wiley X sunglasses

Tournament Update: Thanks to our sponsors and donations from many different companies we are going to be able to make this a great tournament. We are going to payout some type of prize down to 10th place. We also have a great selection of prizes for the raffle and will have a silent auction for a few items as well. We want to thank everyone involved in making this a great tournament and it looks like there will be a good turnout. 

Special thanks to the following for sponsorship and donations: Legend Outfitters, Inc, Red Buoy, Damiki, Dugout, Gables, Hammonds, Natures Tackle Box, Wilbur’s Taxidermy, Wilbur’s Garage, Chuck King, Jasper Marine, Power Pole, Woodstock Police Department, Bargain Barn, Pradco


----------



## FISH*HUNTER (Aug 30, 2010)

open to public?


----------



## LOI (Aug 30, 2010)

Yes, it's open to anyone and everyone. I hope you can make it. We are getting new people signing up daily. Looks like we should have a pretty good turn out. Should be a lot of fun. 



FISH*HUNTER said:


> open to public?


----------



## bkshirley (Aug 30, 2010)

I'll be there


----------



## RedBuoy (Sep 1, 2010)

Members of Red Buoy team have registered for this tournament.  We are excited to be part of a great event, and we are looking forward to a competitive tournament.

Sincerely, 
Red Buoy
www.red-buoy.com


----------



## rickyd (Sep 8, 2010)

I just saw the flyer for this tournament at Legends and the prize money is very very nice.   If you guys have not seen it, check it out.  Count me in.


----------



## BTEXPRESS (Sep 8, 2010)

Yeah, my buddy and I saw the flyer also and you are right the prize money is very attractive.  That is why we are going to enter and clean house.


----------



## Warrenf (Sep 9, 2010)

I'll be there


----------



## lynch (Sep 15, 2010)

I've been hearing alot of buzz about this tournament especially the prizes.  I'll be there.


----------



## jshirley44 (Sep 19, 2010)

*Need a boater*

I would love to fish in this tournament but I would need a Boater, so if anyone has spot on the back of thier boat if they could let me know that would be great.


----------



## RedBuoy (Sep 21, 2010)

For those individuals who need a partner with a boat, we will find you one.  Thank you for supporting the tournament.


----------



## jshirley44 (Sep 21, 2010)

Thanks for the offer but I have found a boat


----------



## LOI (Sep 25, 2010)

Had a few more updates to the raffle/prize's. We are getting good feedback on people intersted in fishing the tournament. Should have a good turnout.


----------



## Worm48555 (Sep 27, 2010)

I'm interested and I'll be there. Can someone email me a flyer or post one on here.


----------



## panther87 (Sep 28, 2010)

Redbuoy,

Are those clear bullet weights in your Avatar?  What weights are those?


----------



## 20ReevesCC (Sep 28, 2010)

me and shaftslinger24 will be there


----------



## RedBuoy (Sep 29, 2010)

panther87, thank you for your interest.  You are correct they are bullet weights and they are made from crystal material.  They are lead free(environment friendly) and invisible underwater.  The weights are 1/8oz, 3/16oz,1/4oz, and 3/8oz.  They are being sold at Legend Outfitters.


----------



## lunker_hunter (Sep 30, 2010)

I would love to fish this, but I would need need to find a boater... any help?


----------



## LOI (Oct 2, 2010)

I'll let anyone know that comes in the store that is looking for a partner to contact you or hopefully someone will see the post that is looking for a partner. 



lunker_hunter said:


> I would love to fish this, but I would need need to find a boater... any help?


----------



## LOI (Oct 12, 2010)

Raffle/Prizes have been updated


----------



## Buckin07 (Oct 14, 2010)

I will be there and two boat that fish with my regular club will be there also.


----------



## LOI (Oct 18, 2010)

Great. I'm glad you guys are going to make it. I'll be updating the raffle prizes and making some additions to the payouts tomorrow once we get them finalized. Looks like we are going to be able to payout something all the way to 10th place. 



Buckin07 said:


> I will be there and two boat that fish with my regular club will be there also.


----------



## LOI (Oct 19, 2010)

Tournament raffle, payouts and silent auction has been updated. We will now be paying out something down to 10th place. Updates are at the beginning of the post.


----------



## cfouts77 (Oct 19, 2010)

i'll be there, cant wai't


----------



## Worm48555 (Oct 20, 2010)

I will be there and I know another boat will be coming with me. Can't wait.


----------



## BowShooter (Nov 2, 2010)

Can you call them and register.... Or can you register at the ramp?


----------



## cfouts77 (Nov 2, 2010)

you can call and register or you can register at the ramp. Registration will be starting at 5:00


----------



## LOI (Nov 5, 2010)

We have 30 boats pre-registered so far. So hopefully we can get a few more the morning of the tournament. We have added to the raffle since the last post. We have a ton of great things to raffle off. Look forward to seeing everyone in the morning.


----------



## LOI (Nov 9, 2010)

I want to thank everyone that came to the tournament to help support the college team. ALso want to thank all the people and businesses that donated to the cause. You all helped the team raise a nice chunk of change for their upcoming season. 

Also want to let everyone know that we still have a few items that are up for silent auction. All proceeds will go to the SPSU team. Items are at Legend Outfitters in Kennesaw. Here are the silent auction items:

Skin fish mount donated by Wilbur's Taxidermy. This will be a spotted, largemouth or smallmouth bass only.

$250 gift card towards a power pole

Pair of WileyX polarized sunglasses. (retail $136)

10' Float and Fly rod with jigs donated by Nature's Tackle Box.

There will be a sign up sheet at Legend Outfitters in Kennesaw. Call or come by to make a bid. Items will be available for bid for one month. 

Legend Outfitters, Inc.
2500 Cobb Parkway NW Ste A6
Kennesaw, Ga 30152
770-528-9450


----------



## LOI (Nov 9, 2010)

Here are the tournament results:

1st - Sean Lewis & Dwayne ? - 9.78lbs 

2nd - Tom Gazaway & Todd Gazaway - 9.50lbs + Big Fish 3.10lbs 

3rd - Roland Tyner & David Huie - 9.15lbs 

4th - Jason Mulbauer & Randy Tolbert - 8.39lbs 

5th - Jonathon Harris & Wally ? - 8.21lbs 

6th - Jason Wiley & Wes - 7.87lbs 

7th - Team Searcy - 7.73lbs 

8th - Kevin Bearden & David Owens - 7.47lbs 

9th - Ben Shirley & Jeremy Shirley - 7.45lbs 

10th - Jamie Starnes & Chris Ashton - 7.36lbs


----------

